# pán a paní



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, slovo pán a paní mohou také znamenat: manžel - manželka. 
Větu typu: Jak se má vaše paní? -- jsem už slyšel. 
(asi) Nikdy jsem ovšem neslyšel větu typu: Jak se má váš pán? -- lze to říct? Jak to zní? 
Děkuji.


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Jak se má vaše paní _[manželka]_?
> Jak se má váš pán _[manžel]_?  Nikdy jsem to neslyšel v tomto kontextu a zní to velmi divně.


----------



## bibax

Pravděpodobně jsem to již slyšel (bez zájmena váš). V případě starších manželů si to dovedu představit. Nějaká paní se zeptá jiné paní: "Jak se má pán? Jak se vede pánovi?"

Oslovení manžela/manželky "můj pane" a "má paní" se používá v historických románech a filmech.


----------



## marsi.ku

Souhlasim s tim, ze pan se tyka predevsim starsi generace a jsem si temer jista, ze ve filmech pro pametniky se to skutecne pouziva. V bezne mluve soucasnych manzelu je ovsem veta "jak se ma vas pan" zcela zvlastni.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak je to zajímavé, ne? Vaše paní se používá běžně, ale Váš pán už ne....


----------



## marsi.ku

To rozhodne - jeste me napada, ze Vas pan by se klidne dalo pouzit, ale mysleno ironicky nebo jako vtip - zalezi samozrejme na vztahu s osobou, s niz by se hovor vedl;-)


----------



## Encolpius

Tak ten nápad pro vtip mě moc potěšil...  takže by šlo říct i někomu, s kým si tykám, např.: Jak se má tvůj pán? Ale říká se: jak se má tvůj *pan *manžel.


----------



## marsi.ku

Spis bych asi rekla: "A jakpak se dari panovi?" Urcite bych zachovala vykani, pripadne zajmeno vynechala. Pro tykani mi to uz nezni, i kdyz (podle situace a invence) by to asi slo.


----------



## Darje

Jak se má pán?/ Jak se vede pánovi? Jak se vede panu manželovi? zní trochu staromódně, ale lze to stále slyšet. Vaše paní mi zní uctivěji než Vaše žena.


----------



## littledogboy

Dobrá otázka. V mých uších u slova pán převládne význam "master", obzvláš ve spojení "její pán". Zato moje babička to používala jako svého druhu protiklad manžela, "vodila si domů pány".


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, je pravda, ze to je taky mozne rict. Ale to uz je mnozne cislo, takze je i jasne, ze se o manzela nejedna. Jinak pan jako "master" bych videla spis v historickem kontextu, pripadne nabozensken (Pan Buh).
Pak lze jeste zdrobnele "panicek", ale to uz se dostavame jinam;-)


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Jak se má váš pán?" - nelze
"Jak se má pán? Jak se vede pánovi?" - ani u starších lidí bych to nečekal
"můj pane" - oslovení označující podřazenost ženy svému muži
"má paní" - používali to poddaní (nejen královny) nebo muži, kteří se dvořili ženě
"Jak se má tvůj pán?" - ani když si s dotyčnou tykáte, tak to nepoužívejte. 
 "jak se má tvůj *pan *manžel" - lze to použít, ale běžnější je vyřadit slůvko "pan". Nebo vyřadit slůvko "tvůj" - v tom případě je to v mírné humorné nadsázce. Ne ta otázka, ale formulace otázky.​
"A jakpak se daří pánovi?" - lze to použít, ale ne ve smyslu pro manžela. Spíš něco jako, jak se daří starému pánovi, o kterého pečuješ. Nebo jak se vede nějakému jinému pánovi. Jinak by to bylo, jak se daří tvému vlastníkovi/otrokáři/apod.
"Jak se má pán?" - dtto
"Jak se vede pánovi?" - dtto
"Jak se vede panu manželovi?" - Lze to použít. Pokud je to myšleno vážně a proneseno bez nadsázky v řeči, pak takovou otázku pokládá někdo, kdo není blízkým známým.
"Vaše paní mi zní uctivěji než Vaše žena." - Mně naopak. "Vaše žena" neurazí. "Vaše paní" může být uctivé, ale ve většině případů je to degradováno. (Jinak by to bylo jako u těch historických filmů, kdy si dva sluhové povídají a jeden se ptá druhého na jeho šéfovou.)

Jestli něco z toho, co jsem kritizoval, někdo používá, tak třeba, ale mně to zní hrozně.


----------



## barbora

Já bych k tomu ještě dodala, že ani věta "Jak se má vaše paní?" není už moc obvyklá - dovedu si to představit opravdu u starších lidí, kteří se spolu baví jednou za čas, ale moje babička ani moji rodiče už by to neřekli. Ve starých filmech a knihách to určitě bude, ale dneska bych řekla, že v situaci, kdy se lidé znají lépe řeknou: Jak se má žena? V situaci, kdy se znají méně, tak: Jak se má manželka? Slušní a starší řeknou "paní manželka".



Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, slovo pán a paní mohou také znamenat: manžel - manželka.
> Větu typu: Jak se má vaše paní? -- jsem už slyšel.
> (asi) Nikdy jsem ovšem neslyšel větu typu: Jak se má váš pán? -- lze to říct? Jak to zní?
> Děkuji.


----------

